# Fax Server Casalingo

## federico

Ciao a tutti,

durante l'abbiocco di questa domenica pomeriggio mi sto domandando se posso in qualche modo eliminare il telefono-fax che ho sulla scrivania accorpando il sistema col server di casa.

La necessita' che ho e' di spedire sporadicamente fax e ancora piu' sporadicamente di riceverne.

In particolare attivo il fax solo quando so che qualcuno deve inviarmene uno (come attivare/disattivare -facilmente- [ci sono anche persone non pratiche di linux qui] il sistema?).

Quello che cerco e' un sistema che possa spedire fax dal mio server, ma che abbia come client sia sistemi linux sia windows. Ho visto che c'e' una interfaccia CUPS per efax e hylafax che probabilmente fa al caso mio. Quello che mi chiedo e' quale di questi software sia piu' indicato nel mio caso, visto che non ne ho esperienza.

Grazie,

Federico

----------

## X-Act!

Io ho installato per un amico hylafax e devo dire che, nonostatnte sia un software di fascia enterprice, è stato molto più semplice del previsto!

Con un faxmodem esterno seriale il wizard automatico ha fatto praticamente tutto da solo, ma a leggere le liste non sembra complicato fargli vedere quasi qualsiasi modem compresi i softmodem (che qualcuno chiama ancora winmodem non si capisce perchè  :Wink:  )

Una volta messo su il server hai solo l'imbarazzo della scelta per il client: ce ne sono parecchi sia gratuiti/opensource che commerciali e per tutte le piattaforme.

In realtà per i fax in ingresso non hai neanche bisogno di un client: te li fai inoltrare direttamente per email ed è fatta.

Per quelli in uscita, se non hai esigenze particolari, personalmente ti consiglio per windows un client tipo stampante virtuale e per linux la riga di comando, ma come detto è solo una questione di comodità.

L'unica cosa che non ho trovato soddisfacente in nessun client gratuito per windows è l'integrazione con la rubrica di outlook (richiesta esplicità del mio amico) e se non riesco a convincerlo a rinunciarci credo che dovrò andare su un client commerciale; ma questa è un'altra storia...

----------

## djinnZ

efax ti è più utile e comodo se vuoi personalizzare l'invio, lo vuoi solo contestuale o vuoi gestire l'invio direttamente dal pc. Usando un server è meglio hylafax l'unico difetto sono i client (per me non se ne salva uno soprattutto in ambiente windozz anche dal punto di vista della funzionalità).

----------

## federico

Per quello che riguarda l'invio in email non e' proprio ottimale perche' non e' detto che in questa casa i fax siano tutti diretti a me. Se come dite per una gestione su server e' meglio hylafax lo provero', anche se a guardare la configurazione mi sono un po' spaventato... Spero di trovare un client anche sotto windows quantomeno poco schifoso, mettete che mandero' e ricevero' 3 o 4 fax al mese. E' uno strumento che non mi serve spesso ma quando serve serve!

Federico

----------

## djinnZ

Puoi anche archiviare i fax in pdf direttamente sul disco, per dividerli per destinatario l'unica sarebbe creare un filtro basato sul send-to dell'intestazione.

Vedi che per personalizzarlo realmente devi mettere mano agli script in /var/spool/fax quindi ti conviene aggiungerla a CONFIG_PROTECT (di norma c'è solo var/spool/fax/etc) non è troppo complicato.

Unica nota (ed il motivo per cui lo ho disabilitato oltre al trovare impossibile stampare dalla contabilità ed inviare direttamente un fax) hai fatto un conticino sui costi? Il fax su carta termica resta sempre la stampa più economica che esiste.

----------

## X-Act!

Hylafax, quando riceve un fax lo mette come file in una dir e poi esegue uno script: in pratica puoi fargli fare quello che vuoi.

Io ho condiviso la dir via samba e tutti i pc in rete possono andare a prendersi i fax.

Effettivamente potresti configurare un routing dei fax in base a vari parametri, ma a meno di avere diverse linee in ingresso e per le tue esigenze non credo che sia proprio necessario.

Per quanto riguarda i client per win (e sempre nell'ottica di un uso non "professionale") ti consiglio questo, in pratica una stampante virtuale: stampi (quindi da qualsiasi applicazione) e ti si apre una finestrina in cui scrivere il numero... facile e funzionale.

Dovrebbe esistere qualcosa di simile anche per cups, ma mi sembra che lo sviluppo sia fermo da un pezzo.

A proposito della spesa poi non sono del tutto daccordo: se hai giÃ  un server sempre acceso metti tutto su a costo zero e poi se anche la stampa su carta termica ha un costo per pagina minore, devi considerare quante pagine (ricevute direttamente come file) puoi evitre di stampare...

Poi chiaramente dipende dalle abitudini di ciascuno.

----------

## djinnZ

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> A proposito della spesa poi non sono del tutto daccordo: se hai giÃ  un server sempre acceso metti tutto su a costo zero e poi se anche la stampa su carta termica ha un costo per pagina minore, devi considerare quante pagine (ricevute direttamente come file) puoi evitre di stampare...

 

Odio la gente che ti sbatte in faccia quanto sei sfigato...  :Twisted Evil: 

Il mio problema è avere una segretaria deficiente ed un capo/mentore/genitore/socio di maggioranza etc. paurosamente all'antica ed incapace di leggere efficacemente a video, quindi mi venivano stampati tutti uno dopo l'altro.

Se hai condizioni del genere lascia perdere te lo dico per esperienza, poi come ho detto è solo una nota, sta a te fartyi i tuoi conti.

Poi c'è la questione del client, mi farebbe comodo trovare una soluzione che integri mozilla ed accesso web ad una rubrica centralizzata ma l'unico progetto sotto windozz (il link lo ho perso) che ho trovato voleva comunque che importassi nel suo archivio la rubrica ed era molto instabile.

----------

## federico

Mi siete di molto aiuto e penso di avere abbastanza materiale per poter affrontare la cosa e iniziare ad incasinarmi, ora le possibilita' mi paiono piu' chiare. Per quello che riguarda costi e tutto mi sto muovendo proprio nella direzione di ottimizzazione e risparmio, con questa mossa a questo punto verso settembre elimino i due server che ho a casa e il fax e accorpo il tutto in una miniitx che dovra' gestire il mio lavoro che faccio di solito, la roba di casa e la rete, piu' il fax.

Sono un po' stufo di avere scatole scatolotti e cose che prendono polvere sulla scrivania.

Per quello che riguarda i costi, nell'ambito fax, rimangono sostanzialmente invariati perche' il fax e' un telefono-fax che accendo solo quando mi serve in quanto utilizziamo preferenzialmente il cordless per telefonare, e mi semplifico spero la vita perche' per motivi complessi da spiegare i cavi sia della corrente sia del telefono qui ora come ora vanno attaccati e staccati ogni volta che lo uso.

Come anticipavo e' un'utilizzo casalingo della cosa, quindi le mie esigenze sono poche, ma non voglio complicarmi la vita.

Ne traggo tuttavia il vantaggio che la cosa dovrebbe essere facile a lavoro ultimato e ho sulla/sotto la mia scrivania un tower e un midi-tower in meno e un telefono-fax in meno, sostituiti da uno scatolotto, con un discreto risparmio di corrente elettrica. Se poi viene anche figo potrei guardagnare punti con qualche ragazza-geek.

Quanto prima inizio tutti i lavori, e vi tengo aggiornati o piu' probabilmente vi richiamo in causa quando non mi funzionera' nulla  :Smile: 

Se poi scopro che e' una figata potrei riproporre la soluzione in un paio di uffici che gestiamo dove attualmente e' installato e NON funzionante il symantec winfax... Dovete sapere che assieme al service pack 2 di winxp (ma no?) e probabilemente (sicuramente secondo me) windows vista + antivirus / firewall e compagnia bella non c'e' modo di farlo andare senza piangere per giorni e rischiare che non ti vada neanche il resto dei computer dopo le comode modifiche che la symantec ti consiglia di fare al registro di sistema....

Fede

----------

## federico

Dopo aver trovato forse un modem valido (ltmodem carica i driver e wvdial gli spara comandi at, anche se non ho provato a connetterlo) ho iniziato la mia fase di setup. Ho messo efax e fax4cups solo che fax4cups non dialoga con efax seguendo questa guida:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FAX_Server

e cups dice esattamente questo nella pagina della stampante dopo avergliela messa (cups funzionante con stampante su server)

{printer_name}

Descrizione: {printer_info}

Posizione: {printer_location}

Marca e modello: {printer_make_and_model}

Stato della stampante: fermata, scarta operazioni, pubblicata.

Se secondo voi e' stato non troppo difficile HylaFax potrei anche provarlo...

----------

## X-Act!

 *federico wrote:*   

> Se secondo voi e' stato non troppo difficile HylaFax potrei anche provarlo...

 

Mea culpa (e lo dico sootovoce sperando che nessuno mi senta) Hylafax l'ho insallato solo su una centos. A parte questo perÃ² ti assicuro che Ã¨ stato molto piÃ¹ semplice del previsto: il wizard Ã¨ seplice e immediato e su tutte le guide Ã¨ espressamente specificato che se ad una domanda non sai cosa rispondere batti invio che il default va bene!

Io cosÃ¬ ho fatto e tutto funziona. L'unico dubbio Ã¨ il riconoscimento del modem: a me lo ha riconosciuto a volo e non ho fatto niente, ma se non sei cosÃ¬ fortunato probabilmente ti aspetta un po' di smanettamento. Tutto qui.

----------

## federico

Ho prima smanettato e provato varii modem fin tanto che non sono riuscito ad ottenere un device valido.

Sto combattento con hylafax, ma ho qualche successo pare. Ancora non so se ha mandato davvero fax perche' non avevo nessuno con cui provare, quantomeno li mette in coda e i client windows sembrano poter stamparci su.

Devo ancora verificare come stampare da un client linux, verificare che effettivamente il fax venga inviato, e capire le modalita' per riceverli.

La cosa che finora mi ha fatto perdere piu' tempo e' il fatto che il comando sendfax esiste sotto sbin e sotto bin, uno di hylafx e uno di mgetty, e chiaramente il mio sistema usa prima quello di mgetty. Ci ho messo almeno un'ora per accorgermene e capirlo!!!

Vi tengo aggiornati.

Federico

----------

## salade

ciao...

[SPAM]

se devi fare delle prove di ricezione ti consiglio di usare freefax che è un servizio che mette a disposizione un numero di fax, su cui puoi ricevere fino ad un massimo di tre fax al mese che vengono girati alla tua email.

[/SPAM]

 :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *salade wrote:*   

> ciao...
> 
> [SPAM]
> 
> se devi fare delle prove di ricezione ti consiglio di usare freefax che è un servizio che mette a disposizione un numero di fax, su cui puoi ricevere fino ad un massimo di tre fax al mese che vengono girati alla tua email.
> ...

 

Ehi grazie, questo mi torna utile !!!

Fede

----------

## federico

Ma sotto linux che client posso usare???

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma sotto linux che client posso usare???

 Forse qui puoi trovare sw a te utile... http://www.hylafax.org/content/Related_Software

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ma sotto linux che client posso usare??? Forse qui puoi trovare sw a te utile... http://www.hylafax.org/content/Related_Software

 

Avevo guardato ma non mi sono chiari, per linux o non c'e' nulla che sia supportato al giorno d'oggi o ti dicono di usare fax4cups che nessuno spiega come configurare, o ti cassano dicendo "ci sono una marea di programmi scegli quello che ti piace di piu'"

Mi pare incredibile che ora che ho il server fax su linux posso inviare fax solo da windows  :Smile: 

Fede

EDIT:

Mi sono arreso all'utilizzo di client java, ho in testing adesso

questo http://yajhfc.berlios.de/

e questo http://beta9.be/hylafax/

anche se il primo pare piu' completo.

Stiamo a vedere  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Act!

Hylafax ha ovviamente il suo client a linea di comando per l'invio di fax, ma se cerchi qualcosa di grafico, non so effettivamente che consigliarti.

Hai provato a vedere se qualcosa tipo kfax o gfax può fare al caso tuo?

yajhfc l'ho usato (su win) ed è essenziale, ma funzionale... Poi dipende da cosa cerchi!

----------

## federico

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Hylafax ha ovviamente il suo client a linea di comando per l'invio di fax, ma se cerchi qualcosa di grafico, non so effettivamente che consigliarti.
> 
> Hai provato a vedere se qualcosa tipo kfax o gfax può fare al caso tuo?
> 
> yajhfc l'ho usato (su win) ed è essenziale, ma funzionale... Poi dipende da cosa cerchi!

 

Mi basta su per giu' che spedisca fax, ma da remoto, per questo non mi e' comodo utilizzare i comandi a shell del server hylafax... Vi faccio sapere come mi trovo con questo cosino java...

----------

